# I need help rehoming this wild pigeon NOW



## Celeste123 (Aug 13, 2007)

I posted a thread in the found a pigeon section too, because originally I found this little guy. He can't fly, I think at some time he was hit by a car and his left wing is useless. Can't keep him though, I have a lot of other pets and I am going to college, I will not be able to give him enough attention or resources and I feel bad. I am moving soon and I must find this guy a good home. I live in southern West virginia, a town called Athens. I will drive some if I have to. This is getting a bit dire! Thanks!
My email is [email protected]


----------

